# Alternative to Fight Bac spray



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Hello,
My doe Lily, a miniMancha, and I are both "first fresheners," and there is so much to learn. Lily is 10 days fresh, and I'm milking her out in the morning and some at night to balance what her single doeling can drink.
She's wonderful on the milkstand (how did I get so lucky!!!!), except that she really hates the Fight Bac spray (kicks and kicks) that all the goat folks in my area use. Is there a teat dip that is just as good to use and one that it won't matter if the doeling nurses during the day?

Many thanks,
Rachel


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The Fight Bac spray won't hurt the kid. My goats have gotten used to it eventually, it is cold and startling. I try to warn them. I think they figure it out. It probably really helps to prevent infection. 

Jan


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jan. I'll try continuing to use the Fight Bac for awhile - I just want this to not be so stressful for her. I may try a teat dip instead, though.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly, you are probably okay just using a warm washcloth to wipe the teat down. As long as your hands are clean and she has a clean pen you may not need more than that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree, I personally would not use any kind of antibacterial on the teats as long as the kids are still nursing. I use a baby wipe to wash the udder, clean hands and a clean wipie afterwards.


----------



## rbbaker (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!!!! I've been using unscented baby wipes before milking and have plenty on hand for after.


----------

